
Google Finds That Successful Teams Are About Norms Not Just Smarts - jaredsohn
https://hunterwalk.com/2016/09/03/google-finds-that-successful-teams-are-about-norms-not-just-smarts/
======
aaron695
> Second, the good teams all had high ‘average social sensitivity’ — a fancy
> way of saying they were skilled at intuiting how others felt based on their
> tone of voice, their expressions and other nonverbal cues.

Why remote teams are never going to be as good.

